# Servercode in if-else Zweig



## enne87 (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab eine ganz einfache jsp-Seite, welche JavaScript - Code beinhaltet. In diesem JavaScript gibt es eine Funktion, welche abhängig vom Übergabewert einen bestimmten Zweig aufrufen soll. In jedem dieser Zweige wird dann Java-Code ausgeführt. Hier der Code:


```
function populateL1(country)
{
		
			if(country == "Austria")
			{
				<% String s1 = "Hello"; %>
			}
			else if(country == "Germany")
			{
				<% s1 = "World"; %>
			}
}
```

Blöderweise ist jetzt aber s1 immer "World", weil interessanterweise beide Verzweigungen aufgerufen werden. Kann mir bitte wer sagen, warum das so ist bzw. was man dagegen machen kann?

Danke 

lg enne


----------



## Landei (25. Mai 2011)

Seit wann vergleicht man Strings mit == ?


----------



## enne87 (25. Mai 2011)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> Seit wann vergleicht man Strings mit == ?



Das ist JavaScript Code


----------



## Final_Striker (25. Mai 2011)

Ich denke mal das liegt daran, dass der Java-Code auf dem Server ausgeführt wird und JavaScript auf dem Client.


----------



## enne87 (26. Mai 2011)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke mal das liegt daran, dass der Java-Code auf dem Server ausgeführt wird und JavaScript auf dem Client.



Ja ganz richtig, ich muss das irgendwie anders lösen. 
Danke euch für die Antworten


----------



## ARadauer (26. Mai 2011)

Was soll genau passieren? Das aufgrund von country  s1 unterschiedlich gesetzt wird? Das ist leider so nicht möglich, da s1 am server gesetzt wird und später erst country am client... mit javascript kannst du deinen server code nicht beinflussen. umgekehrt geht es, in dem man mit jsp code javascript code genieriert...


----------

